# Thomas Merton



## goretorade (Oct 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me anything about Thomas Merton? Also I would like to know if he wrote any books and what are there titles?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thomas Merton was an American Trappist monk.

He has written a few titles. The only one I've read is "No Man is an Island".

I enjoyed it but beware of it's Romanist slant. It was, believe it or not, the book that started me down the road to a reformed view of the faith.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 11, 2007)

Thomas Merton said that he became a Buddhist so that he could become a better Christian. That should send off some warning bells, I think. 

Ray Yungen's book A Time of Departing is a good book dealing with Merton and the contemplative spirituality movement.


----------



## JM (Oct 11, 2007)

Quietism


----------



## bookslover (Oct 11, 2007)

His most famous book is _The Seven Storey Mountain_, first published in the late 1940s, I think. It's about unsatisfied-college-guy-goes-Cathollic.

Merton (1915-1968) died while taking a bath. A small electric fan near his tub had a frayed cord, which got wet and electrocuted him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2007)

I read Merton a little during my Taizé days - a long time ago.


----------

